# Pic16f628a _conexión wifi



## josinho280405 (Abr 23, 2007)

Buenas,mi duda es un mezcla entre programcion y electrónica,estoy intentanto conectar por wifi una pda y el pic16f628a,para dotar al pic de wifi utilizo un conversor rs 232 - wifi. Para ello tengo que hacer una conexión cliente servidor entre la pda y el pic.La pda es el servidor y la programo en visual basic.net y el pic lo estoy programando en ensamblador, pero no estoy muy seguro de que sera lo mejor.¿Còmo puedo enviar datos por wifi desde el pic?¿que debo programar en el pic?
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.Gracias


----------



## maunix (Abr 23, 2007)

josinho280405 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,mi duda es un mezcla entre programcion y electrónica,estoy ¿Còmo puedo enviar datos por wifi desde el pic?¿que debo programar en el pic?
> Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.Gracias



¡Amigo, eso depende estríctamente del módulo que estés usando!


----------



## davemaster99 (Jul 12, 2007)

Saludos,

Qué modulo wifi utilizas?
Yo quiero hacer lo mismo, y trataré de hacer una interface entre un PIC, y una tarjeta de red inhalambrica... Para lo tuyo, deberías probar o investigar si el WiFi que utilizas tiene compatibilidad con tx rx rs232 (serial), o I2C..... 

Coordinemos esfuerzos...

Suerte y estemos en contacto


----------



## davemaster99 (Jul 18, 2007)

Que tal una interface entre el PIC y una tarjeta económica wifi, d-link, costaría 10 veces menos, quiero hacer esa opción... pero necesito ayuda....

Estamos en contacto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

pasaos por aqui
http://www.sparkfun.com

tambien por su foro

http://forum.sparkfun.com/

Si aqui no hay como hacerlo, es que no se puede.

Hay algunos que han conectado el pic a traves de un router linux


----------

